# Central Valley get together :)



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm going to have a little meet with friends out here in the Central Valley...Manteca that is  anyone is welcome...we will be having a BBQ..CRuise..and maybe some "Races"
Just message me or something to give you the directions 

Oh Yeah Saturday..6-15/02
L4t3R


----------

